

Potential Tax penalties for Expats - CHsurfer
http://www.thelocal.se/39522/20120306/

======
CHsurfer
Normally, tax penalties are based on any revenue not declared. But in this
case, it's based on the value of the assets and the penalties are huge and
cumulative.

I have always understood that the punishment should fit the crime, but here it
the disconnect can be huge.

